# Will this mess my grass up?



## CoachGlass (Jul 3, 2017)

Right now I have two pastures that I am rotating my horses in, I have 3 big and 1 pony. One pasture is maybe 2-3 acres and the other is around 1-2. We just moved into this house 2 months ago, planning on fencing in about 10 more acres in the future. I am planning on sowing with gulf rye to give them some to graze on plus hay during the winter. I live in Alabama zone 7B, we won't have harsh winters with hard freezes. The pastures are still good with grass, kept them from being over grazed. If I lightly till one pasture and sow with rye while they are in the other, will this mess my roots and grass up for the spring and summer? I am planning on overseeding this spring also with warm weather grass.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

No. You'll be good. I'm surprised you still have grass. I'm on the coast and mine is brown. Went dormant in Nov when the nights were dipping into the 50s consistently.


----------

